# Updated Flier Rumours



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Stickmonkey has posted an update to his earlier fliers rumour thread. Here is what he has to say.



Stickmonkey said:


> SM here, I debated posting anything, but some others have persuaded me. I have just a few things for the rumored summer of fliers I first mentioned here.
> 
> Still rumored as July wd rule set
> Apoc style rules, strafing/bombing runs, rapid insertion/extraction, special missions, dogfighting?
> ...


So are we looking at a new unit type in 6ed 40k? Fliers? Would not surprise me in the least if fliers were the new rage over at GW. They need to introduce something new and fliers is one of the few choices left.

Here are links to what the known fliers look like.

Dark eldar raven
The Phoenix looks just like the entry in CE









Eldar night wing?









Ig hydra









Nid harpy









Ig thunderbolt









Csm hell blade









Tau remora









Ork fighta/bomma


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

So the Hydra model is coming out in july or a whole new ordinance battery kit.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whurt? I hope you realise how big the Harridan is? It's longer than the Heirophant is tall. And Barracuda makes more sense than the shitty little Remora's - Flyers will be a big sell, and a TL Burst Cannon with a couple of missiles isn't. Willing to bet it's the 5e/6e codex.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

There is no way the Harpy is gonna be as big as the Harridan. I've seen that thing in the flesh, and its wings are a good 3 feet across. No way a non-Apoc unit is gonna be that big.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Seem like the most sensible next step for them, does GW or whoever owns GW own Forgeworld?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

er, harpy's are less then half the size of harridan's loco bovine one


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hooobit said:


> does GW or whoever owns GW own Forgeworld?


They are one and the same really. All in the same building, with painters and modellers transfering on a regular basis. FW just produces higher quality models within the GW range..


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Aye - for a harpy I'm expecting something the size of a Trygon with wings...

Flyers could be a good addition - remains to be seen how the actually make them any different in use to a skimmer (maybe the ability to leave the table and re-enter anywhere like the old Fly High rules in Fantasy?)


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Since there is no harpy model I added the harridan because it has a similar shape to the Harpy when looking in my Tyranid codex. I assumed they were the same size since you can see gargoyles in the tyranid picture and they are tiny compared to it. Judging from the picture in the tyranid codex the harpy could be twice the size of a harridan....

Removed the line above since ppl are whining


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bets that Necrons get something that looks exactly like Gliders from Stargate, with 2x Heavy Gauss cannon and maybe an underslung Gauss Blaster with options to swap the heavy cannon for more blasters, no transport capacity. 12/12/10 or possibly 13/12/10 depending on how "heavy" they make it. Will self repair/get back up somehow.

You saw it here first. /plants flag


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Bets that Necrons get something that looks exactly like Gliders from Stargate, with 2x Heavy Gauss cannon and maybe an underslung Gauss Blaster with options to swap the heavy cannon for more blasters, no transport capacity. 12/12/10 or possibly 13/12/10 depending on how "heavy" they make it. Will self repair/get back up somehow.
> 
> You saw it here first. /plants flag


Burns flag and points to a post in Stickmonkeys thread 



BramGaunt said:


> Great, they ripped of Stargate =D
> 
> But what is Hellforged?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Since there is no harpy model


actually there is


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I find it disappointing that chaos wont potentially get a plastic version of the hell blade but the just the rules. 

I would have thought a plastic hell blade would be a great money maker for GW as it would be more easily assessable to the wider GW customer base and this would help increase the interest and possible sales in csms by having he rules and an actual model to go with them. 

I mean I would defiantly buy a hell talon myself if they became plastic, plus it would be one less kit to think about once they decide to do a the next chaos marine dex and if 6th edition rule book inlcudes fliers but its just my opinion tho.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Flyer? Reminds me about Soulstorm....Hope that they make not such a crap like they did with Soulstorm


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

That was a game, and if i remember rightly i read that the game engine wasnt very good at handling flyers. 

When i played it, the game didnt like them, plus they were useless and dont we have kind of flyer rules already, like for the Stormraven, for the Dark Eldar (i believe) and the Valkyrie and they work dont they?


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

SoulStorm is also a game that was given the go ahead, and 6 months later released.  Those guys did an amazing job getting it working as well as they did.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> actually there is


Awww come one, you can't say that and then not leave a link to a picture or something.
If there is a Harpy model I'm not aware of it.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

The fliers in soulstorm were badly done. I wish they had left them out are at least give them proper flying animation rather than hovering. I doubt every flier has the ability to hover be even if they did it still looks better to have them flying in a circle (like C+C generals) rather than boring and static.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I want more aircraft...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

deathwatch27 said:


> The fliers in soulstorm were badly done. I wish they had left them out are at least give them proper flying animation rather than hovering. I doubt every flier has the ability to hover be even if they did it still looks better to have them flying in a circle (like C+C generals) rather than boring and static.


I agree totally with this sentiment. A Marauder Bomber can't hover, and should have circled instead. And it wouldn't have been hard to get right, they got it right in C+C Red Alert which came out over a decade and a half now.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Awww come one, you can't say that and then not leave a link to a picture or something.
> If there is a Harpy model I'm not aware of it.


I would if there was a picture i'm aware of, 
I am aware of a fair few people having seen it though


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> I would if there was a picture i'm aware of,
> I am aware of a fair few people having seen it though


Pfft, so technically there is a model but it's not out for the general public yet.
You could as well have said there are Sisters of Battle models, you dont know of any pictures of them but you are sure a fair few people have seen them


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Game.

Set.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand...

Match.

Whythankyouverymuch.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

And we have a winner

I think I might just switch to Nids for one game so I can field those as Harpies. Just once.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Shit I could just post a picture of my wife ... she haprs on me all the time.:grin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Game.
> 
> Set.
> 
> ...


----------

